# 12 BAND OPENING WEEKEND



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

Epic opening weekend last week with 12 gooses with shiny things on their legs!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

You guys had me crying.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

remind's me of a time year's ago.....banded bird's were everywhere that year....called in the number's....they were banded that spring on the north end of the same lake hahaha


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

ignantmike said:


> remind's me of a time year's ago.....banded bird's were everywhere that year....called in the number's....they were banded that spring on the north end of the same lake hahaha


Yep, been there too. Same thing, local birds all banded same place same time.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve had it happen with geese and doves.


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

Muddy said:


> You guys had me crying.


Happy to be of service bud. lol


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

ignantmike said:


> remind's me of a time year's ago.....banded bird's were everywhere that year....called in the number's....they were banded that spring on the north end of the same lake hahaha


It was much of the same. They were all banded like 2 miles from where we were. Even had consecutive numbers.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Gotta love local bandings . Never had anything like that . Hopefully you guys can keep cashing in .

I did kill 5 out of one flock once by myself and 3 of the 5 were banded .

Killed 3 and the flock tried to swing out and hit a treeline which forced em to come out back over me and I threw two shells in quickly and knocked down 2 more . 2 of the first three I shot were banded and one of two come back birds was banded .

They were all separate bandings too !

Been on a dry spell here . I think we've killed close to 250 geese since I saw my last goose band .


----------



## tootall71 (Mar 6, 2014)

Carpn said:


> Gotta love local bandings . Never had anything like that . Hopefully you guys can keep cashing in .
> 
> I did kill 5 out of one flock once by myself and 3 of the 5 were banded .
> 
> ...


Ya it's been like 6 years since we've shot a band. Guess we were due.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

tootall71 said:


> Ya it's been like 6 years since we've shot a band. Guess we were due.


Glad the law of averages swung back you all's way . Hope it keeps swinging in your favor !


----------

